
Show HN: THE SUBMIT LIST – A Directory of Places to Submit Your Link - booruguru
http://thesubmitlist.com
======
wdstash
Surprisingly this is featured on PH. [http://www.producthunt.com/tech/the-
submit-list](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/the-submit-list)

------
benologist
Most of those sites frown on paid submissions.

